# Slotted Angle Plates



## HBilly1022 (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't have any and have had a need on occassion. I picked up a hollow block that was on sale and found it very handy. So now I'm going to get 1 or 2 slotted angle plates and wonder which ones are better, or the pros and cons of each style. I'm kind of leaning towards the open end ones, thinking that will give me more room to use clamps but the webbed end ones look stronger (and they're cheaper). Your thoughts please.
https://www.kbctools.ca/products/WORK HOLDING/ANGLE PLATES/SLOTTED ANGLE PLATES/4661.aspx
https://www.kbctools.ca/products/WORK HOLDING/ANGLE PLATES/SLOTTED ANGLE PLATES/4660.aspx


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 16, 2017)

The webbed ones are stronger and more stable, but unless you are doing some heavy machining not really needed.  Clamping is easier on the non-webbed ones.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 16, 2017)

When I was working, we had the ones with the webs.  We could, and had drilled and tapped holes in the face for clamping.

I agree with Ben, below, a removable sub-plate would be best, several, one for each job would be ideal.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 16, 2017)

No matter what, the slots are seldom in the right place, same goes for tapped holes; I like the webbed ends, but, yes, they do limit clamping;  I think perhaps best are plates that are made thicker than the webbed type for increased stability and ridgidity.   What offends my eye are angle plates that are Swiss cheesed with holes in random locations for specific jobs, that are unlikely to be repeated; better to make a sub plate that bolts or clamps to the angle plate.


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 16, 2017)

It's great to have webbed and drilled/slotted angle plates.  The angle plates with slots can be clamped with washers in a variety of angles.
6" wide being ideal for most Kurt style vises.  I use the web type when making precise, straight sided boxes. ( I also have plans for a mini sub plate;
1" thick aluminum, 6x6, 10-32 tapped holes., like the one OxTools made. Fits nicely in a Kurt vise and can be easily re surfaced.)

The AP slots and hole spacing vary with models/brands.  I'd like to find one that square, L x W x H with slots one side, holes on the other. 6 x6.


All of the angle plates I've seen are either import or Suburban Tool. All on the pricey side.  

I use a slotted AP, in a vise, set with a protractor for cutting angles
on small parts.  I have no need just yet for a sine plate or bar.  The AP's are very handy. Holding parts firm when using a height gage., on a mill table
with bolts, etc...  The small Suburban tool plates are reasonably priced and can be found on Ebay for less sometimes.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a non webbbed 6 X 8 for general setups and layout.  I am looking to buy a 4 X 5 or smaller  webbed one for machining on my shaper.  There a a lot of uses for both.  It all depends on if you need to clamp on the inner surface (which I do -a lot)


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 16, 2017)

I rather have the non-slotted angle plates and drill and tap holes where needed when needed.  Most of the time, I use c-clamps to hold things in place to machine.


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 17, 2017)

I also use steel square tube, large (1.5-2"), cut to length, put in a vise, clamping parts from the edges is easy.
You can also drill holes through it and fasten parts that have holes or tapped holes.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm not sure I would use slots on the face but would like them on the base for clamping the AP to the table. I think most of my setups would involve clamping the work to the face of the AP so the slots might actually be a hinderance. Maybe I'll look for some plain ones and mill some slots in the base.

My vice is an import and not real precise. I like it for most things but it is showing wear on the ways and can't be set dead on. I found a box parallel to be perfect for accurate work, except that having to clamp it to the table plus having to use clamps on the face, there would be conflicts between the 2 sets of clamps.

Lots of good ideas here and thanks for the input.


----------

